# Can anyone recommend a Cordless 18v Hammer drill?



## Homervanderjazz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi folks, following on from advice from you guys the first drill I am going to buy is a 18v cordless hammer drill, maybe later an sds if required. So my question is can you guys recommend an 18v cordless hammer drill that lets me work on all materials including masonary?


----------



## Homervanderjazz (Jan 18, 2012)

*re*

was thinking of getting this drill, any thoughs?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-Cordless-Hammer-Drill-Battery/dp/B0002KHILM


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Please go to the top of the page and look on the right hand side, see where your name is in Blue? Tap that and edit your location for better ansewers.
I was going to suggest you take a look on the CPO Tools web site so you could get a better price but it looks like you may be in England.

Depends on just how much hammer drilling your going to be doing.
Not a thing in the world wrong with that drill, but if if that's all you plan on using it for is drilling masonry, an electric SDS drill would be a better bet.

If your also going to be drilling lots of other smaller sized holes in things like wood or metal you will find a hammer drill turns at a slower speed then just a reguler drill. It needs to so it can develop the torque needed.

If there's going to be other 18V tools your also thinking of buying it's almost always cheaper to buy the set of tools instead of one at a time.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Homer, The Bosch 18V Drill you quoted in post 2 is a Ni-Cad tool.
That Amazon page references a Bosch 18V Li-Ion Hammer Drill
that you might want to look at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-Cordless-Hammer-Li-Ion-Battery/dp/B0033UWLVK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_diy_1


----------



## wildlife dude (Jan 21, 2012)

Homervanderjazz said:


> Hi folks, following on from advice from you guys the first drill I am going to buy is a 18v cordless hammer drill, maybe later an sds if required. So my question is can you guys recommend an 18v cordless hammer drill that lets me work on all materials including masonary?


I actually use a dewalt hammer drill, 18v. They are available in lithium as well. Dewalt sells a set of drills. Hammer and impact drill with charger. I have used many drills and and nothing last longer than a dewalt.


----------



## Homervanderjazz (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice folks, I will let you know what Drill I end up buying


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dewalt 18 v great drill:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman4Hire (Feb 9, 2012)

I have gone though many drill sets Dewalt, Makita, and Ridgid just to name a few. Hands down the best set I have owned is the Milwaukee M18. Not only do I get good battery life out of them but they are the most powerful cordless drills I have used yet. I dropped my impact driver off of a roof broke the case and sent it in a year after I purchased it and the warranty covered all the repairs and I had it back in about 2 weeks.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Homer,
I'm guessing that you are not a pro, but a DIYer that appreciates, and wants to buy, good tools. Me, too.
I used to read and research before I bought a new power tool. (still do) The conclusion I've come to is this: There are at least 5 manufacturers of power tools worth buying, IMO. Bosch, Dewalt, Makita, Milwaukee, Porter Cable. (notice the alphabetical order.) Ridgid, Hitachi, and a few others are sometimes worth considering, but I really don't. Within those brands, you can shop features and feel.

What is worth considering, IMO, is the rest of the cordless product line. It makes sense to buy future cordless tools that take the same battery/charger. 

All that said, the only cordless tool I own is a drill. It's a Dewalt. It works great, is over 10 years old (made in USA), and is on it's second set of batteries. I kinda wish it would break, so I could buy something new, Li batteries, with an impact driver. But it just keeps on working.

Oh yeah. Who's got a local service center? Just in case.


----------

